# October "Fetch" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Brandys Mom - Brandy*








*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*








*Claires Friend - Erin*








*DanielleH - London*








*davebeech*








*desilu - Lucy*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Elway&Prince*








*Faiths mommy - Faith & Mara*








*foreveramber - Amber*








*golden&hovawart*








*goldenlover - Shianna*








*heidi_pooh - Otto*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Hudson - Hudson*








*Jake321 - Jake*








*Joe - Lia & Kia*








*kellangel123 - Daisy*








*kerribears golden kids*








*Kimm - Shadow*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Maggies mom - Maggie & Houdini*








*moverking - Sadie*








*Nicci831 - Austin*








*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*








*TailersFolks*








*Tessa Mom - Tessa*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*THE HONEY WOLVES - Lucy & Jaime*








*ty823*








*wilki5 - Benji*


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I had to go with DaveBeech's pic.... I'm sorry Oakley but his stick was just more impressive.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

truly great pictures, I wanted to vote for seven!!!!
had to go with baby Austin!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

awesome entries!!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> truly great pictures, I wanted to vote for seven!!!!
> had to go with baby Austin!


Awwwwwww thanks GoldRocksMom =) He says THANK YOUUUUUUUU!!!! :


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

man - I never get tired of looking at this site - what great pics


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

*goldenpaws828 - Tanner*

Tanner at the park playing fetch...I love the color of his coat in the sunshine, this photo was taken the day after his 5 month birthday.

Paula


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

*"Fetch" photo entry*

Here's Jemma!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jemma's Mum & goldenpaws828...

Wanted to make sure you both knew we're already voting for this month....so you're entries missed the cutoff....

Watch for Novembers contest though, coming soon....


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Cut-offs too early then, considering we're not halfway thru' Oct! Was away on hols for 2 weeks.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have to vote for any dog fetching a beer, even if it is the wrong brand. LOL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jemma's Mum said:


> Cut-offs too early then, considering we're not halfway thru' Oct! Was away on hols for 2 weeks.


I don't have a choice. In order to complete a calendar in time for the holidays, we have to finish November's contest at the beginning of November...

I've been announcing that for months though.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, this was too tough, lol. They all deserve to win Big sticks, double fetches, the beer one was cool  and all the puppy pics, yikes, not an easy task to vote.


----------

